
Vanguard Reaches $4 Trillion for First Time - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/vanguardreaches-4-trillion-for-first-time-1486745349
======
pizza
" _...two vast and trunkless legs of stone..._ " \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozymandias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozymandias)

